# Possible purchase? Need advice!



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

I have been looking for a registered Nubian that is bred. I can hardly find one anywhere with in 5 hours from me (southern Oregon) that tests their herd for diseases. This is very important to me since I don't want to expose my herd. I found one who is five years old and bred to a registered buck to kid in March. I didn't want to buy a 5 year old doe but at this point I am thinking about it and hoping she has a doeling that I will keep. She is 300$ and a third freshener. Advice? What would you do?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't know anything about Nubian registered lines but she appears to be in great shape and aging well and well cared for. The price seems more than fair provided they give you any required paperwork for kid registration.

She is an elegant looking doe. Can they provide info regarding whether she is a good mother (if you dam raise)? 

It looks like she has fishtail starting and may need some copper supplementation. She could have quite a few more productive years, 5 is a fine age!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Do you have a picture of her udder when she is full? 

I hope some more experienced will chime in, I haven't done much buying and selling. But, isn't she in her peek right now? I mean 5 doesn't seem old to me but peak production time. She is already proven too, if the sellers are open about information. You already should know what her udder looks like, how she kids, ect. Bonus she is bred. Seems like a really good price to me. She looks healthy. When was the picture taken? Have you seen her in person?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Agree with the others as far as questions about udder, how she milks, etc. If you are looking for a homesteading type doe I think that she will do well for you and that is a fair price. I would like to see pics and paperwork on the buck to see what type of udders he throws, and what his lineage is if you are planning on keeping a doeling out of her. She does look like she could use some minerals.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Thank you everyone!
She would be just for homesteading. I am working on getting the Bucks paperwork, pictures of her udders, and all the other questions everyone suggested and I will add them when I get them. They said she is an easy milker but I'm not sure how much milk (another question I will ask).
I have all the minerals and supplements she will need. I have two does already that are very well taken care of!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

$300 is a nice price for a healthy doe for homesteading I think.

I only recognize iron owl on her papers. I think the rest or smaller local herds. 

She looks sound. I wouldn't let 5 years turn you away. But I'd find out why they are selling her. Did they keep daughters and so need the space for them? Or is she a demon on the milk stand....


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

nicolemackenzie said:


> Or is she a demon on the milk stand....


Bingo! That was a huge problem with me and because of it I gave up on the whole milking deal.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey all, this is what she wrote me.

"I wish I had udder pics,but she is dry right now, sorry. She has good attachment, her arch could be a bit wider up top, but it's not horribly narrow and "A" shaped, either. Her structure overall is very feminine. She tends to be thin naturally (not fat like my other piggy goats!) With other goats she is somewhere in the middle of my herd. I have two older, larger does that fight for queen, so Whisper lets them have it. She was not bottle fed, so she tends to be shy with humans. That being said, though, she does great on the milk stand. She has never even lifted a leg to twitch while milking. She is easy to milk with nice, large teats.

When we bought her, she was in milk. Unfortunately the circumstances were hard on her and involved two moves in two weeks. Her milk dropped off a lot (down to about 1/2 gallon/day) and never fully recovered. I tell you this, because she is due to freshen in March and I think that the sooner she is moved to her new home, the better so she can get settled before freshening. The guy we bought her from said she was giving over 11 pounds a day at her peak (and I believe him). She is a nice girl, I just have too many milkers for this upcoming season."


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I like her, sounds like she is easy to milk and a good milker. I bought a milking Nubian and she all but dried up with the move so I agree, get her soon so she can settle in, again, if I were looking I would be checking her out for sure.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

I am leaning towards getting her. No one seems to have any reason for a definitely no. I am waiting for the Bucks info though. I'm okay if she is a little shy as long as she milks well. My two does are the same way.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Sounds like a good goat


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah, I like her.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Although I'm by no means an expert on dairy, she looks great & for that price go get her!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea to get her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd say go for it too  she looks like a nice doe and a great price!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Start the car!!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

The buck's registration number is N1612182. 
I talked to the seller and she said that last year she did not breed any of her goats and was desperate for milk so she bought this goat. She is selling her because she already has enough goats now who are bred. 
I have arranged to pick her up on Monday.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Cool, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Yay good luck!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

The buck looks to be linebred on blue beard and some other animals from the iron owl herd. They had some nice animals.

I think you could get some nice looking kids


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Meet Whisper! Thank you everyone for your help in making my decision!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

What a sweet face! Enjoy!


----------



## Latebloomerar (Jan 16, 2016)

Good luck with you new baby. I don't have a goat yet but she looks lovely. Very graceful. If she has a doe you might keep it. Hope she does well with her kidding.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Congratulations on what looks to be a really good addition to your herd!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

She is a sweetheart! And fits right along in my herd.






I cannot wait till she has babies!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I love how the chicken is looking up at her! :lol: Pretty girl


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

She's a nice looking doe and the price is great for a purebred Nubian that has been exposed to a buck.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

So glad you like her. Don't forget to start a waiting thread! I love seeing baby goats.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

I started a feed for my Lamancha/Togg who is due this week and I will add pictures of whispers when she gets closer since her due date is end of March


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Awww she's so cute!!!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Aww, I like her! Those babies will probably be very nice!  Congratulations!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

This is the buck she was bred to. The picture isn't very good but it's all I could get.







I am excited to see what color the babies are! Since they are so differently colored will it just be random? Or will they either take after the mom or the dad? I'm not familiar with goat color genetics.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

aaacres said:


> I am excited to see what color the babies are! Since they are so differently colored will it just be random? Or will they either take after the mom or the dad? I'm not familiar with goat color genetics.


:chin: I have read about color genetics and still have no clue :shrug:

But He is a nice looking dude


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Haha I guess it will be a surprise! One that I am having trouble waiting for! 
This is the adult version of a kid waiting for Christmas! Bahh!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Genetics are weird and complicated! You could get a lot of things! Can't wait for pics


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

For pictures of her babies
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=184252


----------

